# Ask TA out



## Nina0

So, my TA and I have been flirting. But not explicitly.
Today when I got my final papers, I said that I didn’t want him
To be my TA anymore and we laughed.. I didn’t say the reason why, but I made sure it had nothing to do
With his teaching skills. And he said he knew that but wasn’t sure what I meant. We laughed and I left
Without saying it. I wanna send him a message on Instagram saying:

“Ok so, I had to look you up on Instagram and it ended up that it’s too easy to find it. What I actually meant was that now that you are not my TA anymore you can ask me out if you want to. If this makes you too uncomfortable just pretend this never happened. I’ll probably regret my life when the nyquil effect wears off hahahaha”

Is that a good idea?? We are friends, we hang out with the same people and exchange way too many looks.
He’s always doing something to get my attention and impress me.


----------



## Marduk

If he's no longer your TA, and you want to go out with him, just ask him out.

Don't ask him to ask you to ask you out.


----------



## Nina0

Marduk said:


> If he's no longer your TA, and you want to go out with him, just ask him out.
> 
> Don't ask him to ask you to ask you out.


I see, does my message sound rude or anything?
And would I come off as creepy if sending him a message on Instagram?


----------



## Marduk

Nina0 said:


> I see, does my message sound rude or anything?
> And would I come off as creepy if sending him a message on Instagram?


I don't know, I don't even have Instagram. I'm old.

"Hey, want to get coffee/dinner some time?"

Or, 

"I have tickets to this thing and thought of you, want to go?"

Have been useful to me in the past.


----------



## EleGirl

He's no longer your TA so it's ok. Has he turned in your grades yet? That's important too.

It's not creepy to send a message to him. 

I agree with @Marduk. You should just ask him out instead of telling him that he can now ask you out.


----------



## Nina0

Thank you so much guys! Does this sound better? And btw grades are all posted.

“Ok so, I had to look you up on Instagram and it ended up that it’s too easy to find it. What I actually meant was that now that you are not my TA anymore I can ask you out if you want to. If this makes you too uncomfortable just pretend this never happened. I’ll probably regret my life when the nyquil effect wears off hahahaha”


----------



## EleGirl

Nina0 said:


> Thank you so much guys! Does this sound better? And btw grades are all posted.
> 
> “Ok so, I had to look you up on Instagram and it ended up that it’s too easy to find it. What I actually meant was that now that you are not my TA anymore I can ask you out if you want to. If this makes you too uncomfortable just pretend this never happened. I’ll probably regret my life when the nyquil effect wears off hahahaha”


Here's what I suggest....


“Ok so, I had to look you up on Instagram and it ended up that it’s too easy to find it. What I actually meant when we talked after class was that now that you are not my TA anymore, would you like to get coffee/dinner some time?”​
Make it simple and direct. No need for the Nyquil part as there is no reason feel weird about asking a guy you like out.


----------



## Marduk

Nina0 said:


> Thank you so much guys! Does this sound better? And btw grades are all posted.
> 
> “Ok so, I had to look you up on Instagram and it ended up that it’s too easy to find it. What I actually meant was that now that you are not my TA anymore I can ask you out if you want to. If this makes you too uncomfortable just pretend this never happened. I’ll probably regret my life when the nyquil effect wears off hahahaha”


“Hey, are you free for a drink tomorrow night?”

He’ll know why you’re asking. 

Don’t overthink it.


----------



## leftfield

Nina0 said:


> Thank you so much guys! Does this sound better? And btw grades are all posted.
> 
> “Ok so, I had to look you up on Instagram and it ended up that it’s too easy to find it. What I actually meant was that now that you are not my TA anymore I can ask you out if you want to. If this makes you too uncomfortable just pretend this never happened. I’ll probably regret my life when the nyquil effect wears off hahahaha”


Confidence is good. Men and women are both more attractive with confidence, so take out all the wishy washy language. And don't try to give him excuses of why it is OK to say no. 

What @ellegirl suggested is good. One more thing, does your first sentence make sense or am I just having reading comprehension issues?


----------



## Nina0

Holy f** guys! It worked and I am astonished! Thank you for the advices!!! He said he would really like to go out on Sunday. It never happened to me.


----------



## EleGirl

Nina0 said:


> Holy f** guys! It worked and I am astonished! Thank you for the advices!!! He said he would really like to go out on Sunday. It never happened to me.


Good for you!


----------

